# Paph. godefroyae x tigrinum first-bloomer



## Ed M (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a first-bloom seedling of Paph. godefroyae x tigrinum, bred by Paphanatics, but sold to me by Orchidbabies. I think the coloration is kind of neat...accurate in this photo. Flower size is four inches across, produced above mottled leaves.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! I really like that! Finally something different!


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2008)

Interesting! Great Spot!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooooh... Spotty.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2008)

I really like that one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2008)

That is just great! I _love_ the spotting. :clap: Great photo too.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

:clap: it turned out great! I love those bold spots. I remembered that tigrinum usually didn't give good looking progeny in hybridization, but that is not the case in this plant


----------



## Corbin (Oct 16, 2008)

I like it. It has a sort of regal bearing that seems to say "look at me."


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Ed, that is wild!!!!! I hope that cross is released here, I'd have to purchase a few.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 16, 2008)

I love it. Tigrinum by brachys are awesome, but hard to come by. 

-Ernie


----------



## paphreek (Oct 16, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I love it. Tigrinum by brachys are awesome, but hard to come by.
> 
> -Ernie


I really like the large spots!
I have (concolor x tigrinum) at the lab, but the flasker is having a real struggle getting them to grow.


----------



## jblanford (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW... That is so cool, the shape the color and the photo. 
Thanks.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 16, 2008)

Put me down for one too! Love the spots & the solid pouch!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2008)

For me, it's not the spots that do it for me, but the colour! It's kind of got a green/cream/yellow thing going, and the colour from the spots is kind of melding into the edges of the petals. The spots are great, though.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 16, 2008)

Spectacular!

Who made the cross?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 17, 2008)

really different!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 17, 2008)

Like the color!!!


Ramon


----------



## nikv (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, I love it!!!


----------



## Faan (Oct 17, 2008)

I also like it. Well done to breeder and grower.:clap:


----------



## Bolero (Oct 17, 2008)

oh my god!!! I want it!

That is amazing, Roy and I will be fighting for them if they get here....lol.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2008)

Bolero said:


> oh my god!!! I want it!
> 
> That is amazing, Roy and I will be fighting for them if they get here....lol.



The enquiries are flowing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2008)

Odd but amazing flower! When I opened this thread I got hit with the WOW! factor. I wonder what they'll name this cross?


----------



## Fabrice (Oct 17, 2008)

oooohhhh! very interesting hybrid!!! I like it!!!


----------



## Elena (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool. Two of my favourite species mixed together and I rather like the result. Great spots and the clear pouch is nice.


----------



## Ed M (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks all. 

I think the breeder must have used Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum as the pod parent, how else would the pouch come out clear of any spotting, or tan blush from the tigrinum?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2008)

Greenpaph said:


> Spectacular!
> Who made the cross?


oke:




Ed M said:


> This is a first-bloom seedling of Paph. godefroyae x tigrinum, bred by Paphanatics, but sold to me by Orchidbabies.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2008)

Heeheehee! 
It should be called Paph Jade Leopard or something.


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2008)

That's really nice, Ed. I think I've got one of these that's close to blooming size, too.


----------



## Ed M (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Candace, and its nice to have photos that "stay put", isn't it? :evil: :rollhappy:


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool looking primary. Congrats!


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2008)

> its nice to have photos that "stay put", isn't it?



Yes, it is!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow...That is an amazing flower! What I like is that it looks so different compared to everything else what is out there. I have done some tigrinum hybrids myself, and I have noticed that just like the pure Paph. tigrinum they have a very hard time growing in the lab, and that is probably why you do not see to many hybrids made with this species out there. I have finally been able to get some pure tigrinum's growing, so hopefully I can use the same procedure on the hyrbrids. We have some tigrinum's in bloom at the moment, so seeing this cross, makes me want to go take out the toothpick and make some more brachy/tigrinum crosses...

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> ..... We have some tigrinum's in bloom at the moment, so seeing this cross, makes me want to go take out the toothpick and make some more brachy/tigrinum crosses... Robert


...so where are the pics, we like to:drool:!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2008)

That is stunning. Makes me all the more angry that my tigrinum x delenatii always blooms pouchless!


----------



## TADD (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like it and agree with Eric! Very different!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 17, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> That is stunning. Makes me all the more angry that my tigrinum x delenatii always blooms pouchless!



If you don't like your pouchless tigrinum x delenatii I'll give it a home.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 17, 2008)

Im a huge fan of this cross as of 5 minutes ago!!!:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2008)

Nutz4Paphs said:


> Im a huge fan of this cross as of 5 minutes ago!!!:clap:


What took you so long?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 17, 2008)

Really great spotting n colouring..  but personally, I would like it better if the pouch was larger...


----------



## Corbin (Oct 17, 2008)

:sob: I did not see any in Orchidbabies current catalog.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 18, 2008)

I love the clear green of the lip against those petals and dorsal sepal. A really lovely and unique cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> If you don't like your pouchless tigrinum x delenatii I'll give it a home.


Make me an offer.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 18, 2008)

Clouds Orchids has this cross listed as Toot's Gift. I do not think the one pictured there is as good looking as this one. 

http://www.cloudsorchids.com/coll.htm


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out Cloud's. That one is very different. Hard to believe they are the same cross.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 18, 2008)

Kevin said:


> ... That one is very different. Hard to believe they are the same cross.



No kidding, that is very different. But still great looking, I think. :drool:


----------



## Corbin (Oct 18, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> No kidding, that is very different. But still great looking, I think. :drool:



I do not think the petal shape is as good as this one and I think the spots on the Toot's Gift are over done. Just my opinion as I am certainly no expert.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 19, 2008)

Very interesting and beautiful too.

e-spice


----------



## Ed M (Oct 19, 2008)

I looked up Paph. Toot's Gift and its actually a hybrid of Paph. Greyi x tigrinum, perhaps that's why it looks so different? Paph Greyi is godefroyae x niveum and niveum lends dominant white color.


----------



## gmdiaz (Oct 19, 2008)

I just joined the forum and really registered just so I could pop in to tell you that this bloom is just STUNNING! lol

I just love it and am so happy for you.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2008)

Corbin said:


> I do not think the petal shape is as good as this one and I think the spots on the Toot's Gift are over done. Just my opinion as I am certainly no expert.


I agree! 
We all have different tastes!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

Corbin said:


> I do not think the petal shape is as good as this one and I think the spots on the Toot's Gift are over done. Just my opinion as I am certainly no expert.


I think they both have too many spots! Send them to me and I'll run them through the Paph-osteryser! :evil:


----------



## gmdiaz (Oct 20, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Wow...That is an amazing flower! What I like is that it looks so different compared to everything else what is out there. I have done some tigrinum hybrids myself, and I have noticed that just like the pure Paph. tigrinum they have a very hard time growing in the lab, and that is probably why you do not see to many hybrids made with this species out there. I have finally been able to get some pure tigrinum's growing, so hopefully I can use the same procedure on the hyrbrids. We have some tigrinum's in bloom at the moment, so seeing this cross, makes me want to go take out the toothpick and make some more brachy/tigrinum crosses...
> 
> Robert



Do you guys have any of the pur tigrinums for sale just now? A little one? LOL

And I just want to say I hope hope hope you try for some brachy/tigrinum crosses! I just *love *this one!! :wink:


----------

